# ....90nm, 65nm, 45nm... wie lange geht das noch so weiter?



## Overlocked (17. März 2008)

Der Fertigungsprozess wird immer kleiner, doch wie lange noch. Werden die Entwickler sogar unter einem Nanometer kommen? Euere Meinungen.


----------



## Piy (17. März 2008)

naja zumindest 22 hat amd ja schon gebastelt.

1 silizium-atom braucht ca. 1/4nm (durchmesser laut intel), also kanns ja nicht ewig so weiter gehen.


----------



## SkastYX (17. März 2008)

Mich interressiert mehr, was die nach dem Verkleinerungsrennen machen, um den Stromverbrauch noch weiter runterzuschrauben und noch mehr Transistoren auf's Silizium zu backen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. März 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> naja zumindest 22 hat amd ja schon gebastelt.
> 
> 1 silizium-atom braucht ca. 1/4nm (durchmesser laut intel), also kanns ja nicht ewig so weiter gehen.



Jo, spätestens dann muss man sich nach etwas anderen umsehen, egal ob nun Quantencomputer oder subatomare Transistoren. Ein Silizium Atom kann man ja schlecht teilen....
Ich weiß nicht wie die Fertigungstechnik genau definiert ist (Abstand Transistor zu Transistot, Transistorgröße oder Ähnliches). Je nach dem muss halt spätestens mit der Einführung von Transistoren mit Atomgröße etwas anderes gefunden werden.

MFG


----------



## der_schnitter (17. März 2008)

Entweder müssen sie,bis eine Lösung gefunden ist,einfach mehrere Chips verbauen oder eine neue Technik entdecken oder auf was anderes umsteigen...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. März 2008)

tja, wenn man nicht mehr kleiner fertigen kann, dann bleibt nur noch optimieren, neue architekturen und viele neue befehlssätze.
natürlich würde der quantencomputer nen rießigen fortschritt bedeuten.

e:/ um mehr transistoren unterzubringen, kann man auch mehr lagen hernehmen, also höhere chips...lol


----------



## Piy (17. März 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> e:/ um mehr transistoren unterzubringen, kann man auch mehr lagen hernehmen, also höhere chips...lol



wurde schon öfter angesprochen, allerdings würde die abwärme sich vervielfachen, aber ich halte es für realisitsch, dass man sich damit noch beschäftigen wird.


----------



## DOTL (17. März 2008)

Die Forschungs- und Entwicklungsarbeiten sind ungefähr zwei Generationen weiter als das, was gegenwärtig produziert wird. Das heißt, stellten AMD/Intel noch im Bereich des 90nm Prozesses her, ist die Forschung bereits mit 45nm Strukturen beschäftigt gewesen. Die Feinvalidierungen fanden dann im 65nm Bereich statt.
Nur, die unmittelbare Fertigungs- und Entwicklungsforschung stammt eigentlich weniger von Unternehmen wie AMD, Intel, nVidia & Co sondern bei Instituten wie das Frauenhofer Institut, oder auch Universitäten oder auch in großen Konsortien und Firmenvereinigungen, in denen viele Unternehmen ihre Erfahrungen austauschen. Ein Beispiel wäre die IBM Alliance.
Darum ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass bereits erste Erfolgsmeldungen im Bereich von 22nm an die Presse weitergereicht wurden, dass ein 22nm Testwafer aus der Dresdner FAB36 mit EUV belichtet wurde.

Viel wichtiger und damit auch entscheidender als kleinere Strukturen sind die Möglichkeiten einen gegenwärtigen Prozess voll auszunutzen und diesen zu verfeinern. Grundsätzlich ist es ökonomisch sinnvoller, wenn man auf einem Wafer deutlich mehr DICE produzieren kann. Das geht sobald die Strukturen verkleinert wurden auch leichter. Nur, was bringt es, wenn man kleine Strukturen hat, dafür aber nur eine mäßige Ausbeute?
Die Kunst liegt darin beides zu vereinen und das ist ein Schritt der manchmal sehr lange gehen kann.


----------



## Bokill (17. März 2008)

*es geht das weiter, aber anders*



DOTL schrieb:


> ... Darum ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass bereits erste Erfolgsmeldungen im Bereich von 22nm an die Presse weitergereicht wurden, dass ein 22nm Testwafer aus der Dresdner FAB36 mit EUV belichtet wurde. ...


 Ähhh ... es ging um erste Testchips in 45 nm mit EUV. 



> ... Nur, was bringt es, wenn man kleine Strukturen hat, dafür aber nur eine mäßige Ausbeute?
> Die Kunst liegt darin beides zu vereinen und das ist ein Schritt der manchmal sehr lange gehen kann.


 In der Tat.

Was EUV so verflixt wichtig, aber auch teuer macht. Die aktuelle Belichtungstechnik "schreibt" noch mit einer Wellenlänge von 192 nm. Das abenteuerliche daran ist, dass mit derartig groben Wellenlängen schon Strukturen von 45 nm und kleiner damit gemacht werden können.

Was das Gate-Oxid angeht, da ist man jetzt schon an einer Mauer dran, die nicht mehr unterschritten werden kann. Da sind jetzt schon nur 4 bis 5 Atomlagen.

Nur mal zur Verdeutlichung. 0,22 nm hat ein Siliziumatom als Durchmesser. Das ist mit 4 bis 5 Siliziumoxid-Partikeln etwa eine Schichtdicke von 1 nm. Wenn man noch dünnere Schichten macht, dann verliert das SiliziumOxid seine isolierende Eigenschaften ... an sich verlieren praktisch alle anderen Werkstoffe ebenso ihre Eigenschaften im Sinne von "Isolierend".

Man muss sich daher allerlei neue Gedanken zu zukünftigen Gates machen. Was man hier unter anderem macht, dass ist der Wechsel von der quasi flächenhaften Gatearchitektur (-> "planar") zu einem Gate in 3D-Struktur.

Dazu gehören auch neue Werkstoffe, die Silizium in der einen, oder anderen Hinsicht übertreffen (besser isolierend, besser leitend).

Es bleibt dann immer noch das "Problem" mit dem groben Licht von 192 nm. EUV mit etwa 13 nm ist da ein teurer Ausweg. Teuer, weil hier die herkömmlichen Tools weitgehend anderen Optischen Gesetzen gehorcht, als es die Halbleiterindustrie benötigt für EUV.
Im Grunde genommen ist EUV schon Röntgenlicht. Eine Maske die bei 193 noch "Schatten" macht, die könnte bei 13 nm so transparent wie trockene Luft sein. Das hängt vom Werkstoff der Maske ab.
Die "Belichtungslacke" die bei 193 nm "Licht" noch prima wechselwirken, die verhalten sich bei 13 nm "Licht" mitunter völlig anders.

Ja es geht weiter, aber billig ist der Paradigmenwechsel nicht. Schön ist, dass auch deutsche Forscher am Problem EUV arbeiten und mit an der Spitze gehören. Leica und Carl Zeiss haben sich damit schon beschäftigt.

MFG Bobo(2008 )


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

Nun, einen wichtigen Punkt hast vergessen, nämlicz die *Durchbruchspannung von Silizium*, ~0,7V.

Im Klartext heißts: *unter 0,7V funktionieren Siliziumhalbleiter NICHT* und da ist man momentan verdammt dicht dran!

CPUs haben im idle ja schon teilweise 0,8V (Notebooksegment), viel tiefer geht nicht, ohne auf Germanium zu gehen (was AFAIR etwas merkwürdig war und teurer)...


----------



## Bokill (17. März 2008)

*Durchbruchspannung von Silizium*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nun, einen wichtigen Punkt hast vergessen, nämlich die *Durchbruchspannung von Silizium*, ~0,7V.
> 
> Im Klartext heißts: *unter 0,7V funktionieren Siliziumhalbleiter NICHT* und da ist man momentan verdammt dicht dran! ...


 Wie siehts mit SiliziumCarbid (SiC) als Alternative aus, bzw. anderen Halbleitern ausser Germanium?

MFG Bobo(2008 )


----------



## CloudCrunsher (13. April 2008)

Naja - man kann ja später die Energie von der dunklen materie nehmen - im weltraum gibts genug


----------



## Menthe (20. Mai 2008)

also so viel wie ich weiß plant Intel für die nächsten prozessoren also glaub die nachfolger vom Nehalem auf 32nm umzustellen, kaum 45nm und schon wieder kleiner xD


Off Topic 
Mein 10. Beitrag *freu*


----------



## px2 (22. Mai 2008)

was hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist das silizium bei spätestens 15nm strukturbreite die elektrischen fähigkeiten ausgehen, heißer kandidat als nachfolger wären Kohlenstoffnanoröhrchen, würd aber auch nicht mehr lange funktionieren, auch wenn theoretisch ein Kohlenstoffatom kleiner sein müsste kann man meiner meinung nach nicht unter 1nm gehen. 



Transistoren die kleiner als ein Atom sind halt ich für sehr schlecht zu verwirklichen, ich meine so ein transistor müsste am absoluten nullpunkt operieren da erst dann keine bewegungen mehr im atom selbst gibt. Und das wird nicht realisierbar sein.

Also müssen wir uns was anderes einfallen lassen, wobei man bei Quantencomputern noch viel in Sachen Software gemacht werden müsste, wenn man bedenkt das ein Quantenbit 4 Zustände gleichzeitig annimmt, und somit 4 Threads gleichzeitig "berechnet" und dadurch nur durch massive paralellisierung eine entsprechende Leistung gebracht werden kann. Sprich für einen 16 Quantenbit PC bräuchte man Software die mindestens 64 "Kerne" ausnutzt.


----------



## Overlocked (23. Mai 2008)

Atome sind aber in der Regel 0,1 bis 0,5 nm groß, also hier wäre das Minimum noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## Bokill (23. Mai 2008)

*(Metall-)Cluster als Grenze*

Auch wenn Journalisten gerne schreiben, dass die "Grenze" beim Atom aufhört ... so stimmt das nicht.

Die Grenze ist schon vorher da. Jedenfalls wenn man konventionell so weiter macht. Zum Beispiel kann man die Metallleiterbahnen im Chip auch nicht beliebig verkleinern.
Eine gewisse "Clustergrösse"* müssen Metallisierungsschichten haben. Bei Gold zum Beispiel haben Experimente ergeben, dass erst ab einer Clustergrösse von ca. 100 Atomen ein einzelnes Elektron aus diesen Verband "frei" verschoben werden kann:

Dahinter steckt folgende Modellvorstellung: -> Metallische Verbindungen* mit der Modellvorstellung von "freien" Atomrümpfen in einem gemeinsamen "Elektronenkitt".

Andere Chemische Bindungen sind unter anderem:
- Atombindung
- Ionenbindung
- Wasserstoffbrückenbindung,
[...]

Umgekehrt sind wir jetzt schon an der Grenze für Isolierschichten*, denn so isolierend sind ultradünne Siliziumoxidschichten (4 bis 10 Atomlagen bei 45 nm und 65 nm je nach Fertigungsprozess und Hersteller) auch nicht mehr. Intel trägt dem Rechnung mit dem Ersatz aus Hafniumoxid. AMD und Andere setzen dafür SiliziumOxiNitrid als Isolator am Gate ein.

Schon jetzt müssen Halbleiterhersteller diverse Quanteneffekte* mit berücksichtigen.

MFG Bobo(2008 )


----------



## px2 (23. Mai 2008)

also ich denke das wir bei zirka 15nm die grenze des machbaren erreicht haben werden, danach müssen wir uns was anderes einfallen lassen


----------



## Brzeczek (23. Mai 2008)

Die Quantenphysik ist ja noch nicht ganz ausgearbeitet worden.....


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Mai 2008)

Gabs nicht mal ne News, in der stand, dass die an 3 Dimensionalen Chips arbeiten?
Wie wäre denn das?
Ich find nur, irgendwann wird des auch schwer zu kühlen


----------



## Overlocked (27. Mai 2008)

Da wird dann ein LN2 Behälter in der Boxed Version mitgeliefert

Aber mal ernst- ich würde mich freuen, wenn die ersten Quantencomputer auf den Markt kommen...


----------



## px2 (28. Mai 2008)

glaub das wir uns da noch ne weile drauf gedulden werden müssen 

aber den ansatz von ibm das ganze mit licht statt mit elektronischen impulsen zu machen find ich sehr viel versprechend, und da sinnt wir von der strukturbreite sicher nicht so schnell am ende als mit elektronischen impulsen, und außerdem dürfte das ganze um einiges weniger wärme erzeugen als bissherige lösungen. 


und das ist auch schon viel ausgereifter als die quantenphysik, bei denen müsstest du dann noch die abschirmungsmasnahmen berücksichtigen die extrem hoch sind.


Also kurzum in näherer zukunft (5-10 Jahren) wird wahrscheinlich die elektronik durch die lichtwellenleitung abgelöst, bis dann  20-30 Jahren (grobe schätzung) erste quantenchips den prototypenstauts erreicht haben (bis jetzt ist man noch sehr weit entfernt von einem funktionierenden chip) und dann schritt für schritt den massenmarkt erobern


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Mai 2008)

Stimmt,
das mit Licht gabs ja auch noch 
Der hat dann weniger Abwärme 

Darauf bin ich gespannt


----------



## px2 (28. Mai 2008)

endlich cpus die im dunklen leuchten 

ne spass beiseite, frag mich nur ob sie dann alles mit lichtwellenleiter machen oder sie irgendwas erfinden was das ganze in akzeptabler geschwindigkeit wieder in elektronische signale umwandelt


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Mai 2008)

Ein Sprung von elektrisch auf Licht ist wohl unwahrscheinlich, bzw. wird noch n bissl dauern


----------



## px2 (28. Mai 2008)

naja das problem ist man müsste alle komponenten mit lichtsignalen steuern, dennoch müsste man dafür erstmal ne festplatte die man mit einem laser beschreibt erfinden, also spätestens da bräuchte man wieder einen wandler für licht auf elektronische signale 


wenn man allerdings nur die cpu auf lichtsignale umbaut kann man sich es gleich sparen weil bei jedem zugriff auf den ram oder anderen teilen muss man das ganze wieder auf elektrische signale umwandeln.

Und ich glaube kaum das intel oder amd oder sonst irgendjemand (außer ibm) früher auf licht umsteigen wird als nötig sprich wenn die grenze des elektrisch machbaren erreicht ist


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Mai 2008)

Die sache mit dem Licht wird wahrscheinlich noch sehr lange dauern genau so wie mit dem Quanten PC. 

1. Es ist immer noch nicht geklärt ob Licht Wellen sind oder Teilchen, wie bekannt sind beide regeln Gültig.

2.Es gibt in der Quanten Mechanik noch viele Probleme wie zb die frage ob unser Universum eine Vakuumfluktuation ist oder wie die regeln mit Zeitreisen jetzt genau aussehen was wir wahrscheinlich nie klären können weil wir nicht wissen ob das Universum Endlich ist oder nicht. USW ich könnte ein Buch drüber Schreiben


----------



## px2 (29. Mai 2008)

ähm bei cpus ja aber denk mal dran das der usb in der 3.0 version schon auf lichtwellenleiter setzt also es ist nicht mehr so weit bis zu den ersten produkten, die mit lichtwellenleiter "experimentieren"


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Mai 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> ähm bei cpus ja aber denk mal dran das der usb in der 3.0 version schon auf lichtwellenleiter setzt also es ist nicht mehr so weit bis zu den ersten produkten, die mit lichtwellenleiter "experimentieren"





Ja natürlich das ist mir schon klar nur USB 3.0 ist USB 3.0 und ein Oca Core aka 3-4 Ghz ist auch wieder was anderes! So einfach ist das nicht aber auch nicht unmöglich.

Was ich aber auch noch sagen will das ich jetzt kein Experte auf diesen Gebiet bin


----------



## px2 (30. Mai 2008)

achja eines noch was hätte es für eine auswirkung auf einen chip der auf quantenmechanick basiert ob das universum unendlich ist oder nicht?


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Mai 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> achja eines noch was hätte es für eine auswirkung auf einen chip der auf quantenmechanick basiert ob das universum unendlich ist oder nicht?





Weil so genannte Quantenschaltkreise sage ich mal eine Super Position einnehmen, das heist der Strom fliest gleichzeitig rechts und links herrum, der Schaltkreis befindet sich in eine Überlagerung. 

Wie man auch herausgefunden hat Reisen Teilchen (Photonen Elektronen usw) Ständig durch die Zeit, bei einer Messeung der Überlagerung passiert eine Entscheidung und bei dieser Entscheidung Spaltet sich das Universum auf.

Aber um das mit den zeitreisen/aufspaltung endgültig zu verstehen müssen wir wissen ob das Universum eine endlich oder unendlich ist und wenn es endlich ist, wie sehen dann die Randbedingungen aus.


Nehmen wir mal an wir beide könnten in die Zeit zurück reisen und wählen die Zeit kurz nach ende des 2 Weltkrieges. Es könnte sein das wir eine ganz andere Vergangenheit antreffen als sie uns in diesem Universum bekanntlich ist.

Oder wir reisen zurück und Töten dein Groß Vater...
...was würde passieren ?

Du würdest denken das das du jetzt verschwinden würdest weil du ja nie geboren werden könntest.

Falsch! Das Universum Spaltet sich auf und du Existierst weiter hin.


Jetzt habe wir bock in die Zukunft zu reisen, klar kein Problem unsere Maschiene kann das genau so gut wie in die Vergangenheit.


Was für fragen würden sich zwingend daraus ergeben ? 
Das etwa die Zukunft schon geschrieben ist und das unser freies handeln nur ein Illusion ist ?!

Naja aber ehrlich gesagt kommen wir schon zum ein Teil den ich selber nicht ganz verstehe....

Da gibt es noch Branen Welten und so was...


----------



## px2 (30. Mai 2008)

achso 

aber irgendwie hört sich die Quantenphysik für mich immer wieder an als wenn wir uns eine frage stellen würden auf die wir genausogut ja oder nein antworten kann und beides richtig ist 


also entweder ich bin zu dumm dafür oder man müsste mehr hintergründe kennen


----------



## px2 (30. Mai 2008)

achja eins noch wenn in nem "Quantenstromkreis" immer gleichzeitig der Strom in beide Richtungen läuft dann verschwindet doch automatisch das logisch ODER, oder hab ich da was  falsch verstsanden?

und nach außen hin würde sich dann ja so ein quant wieder neutral geben, oder?


----------



## General Quicksilver (30. Mai 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Weil so genannte Quantenschaltkreise sage ich mal eine Super Position einnehmen, das heist der Strom fliest gleichzeitig rechts und links herrum, der Schaltkreis befindet sich in eine Überlagerung.



Ist das nicht auch bi dem Versuch mit den Photonenso gewesen (bei dem aus einem Lichtstrahl 2 erzeugt wurden), das die Photonen des 1. Lichtstrahls genau die selben Abzweigungen benutzt haben wie bei dem 2., egal bei welcher entfernung sich die beiden von einander befanden... das würde doch auch eventuell auf den Strom zutreffen oder?



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Wie man auch herausgefunden hat Reisen Teilchen (Photonen Elektronen usw) Ständig durch die Zeit, bei einer Messeung der Überlagerung passiert eine Entscheidung und bei dieser Entscheidung Spaltet sich das Universum auf.
> 
> Aber um das mit den zeitreisen/aufspaltung endgültig zu verstehen müssen wir wissen ob das Universum eine endlich oder unendlich ist und wenn es endlich ist, wie sehen dann die Randbedingungen aus.



Ich habe nur davon gehört, das die Teilchen in Nullzeit miteinader agieren können, aber andererseits wäre das auch möglich, z.B. über eine 2. Zeidimension... (vielleicht hat die Zeit ja noch mehr dimensionen....)

Hmm, das Universum könnte sich ja auch wie ein Fraktal verhalten, es hat endliche Abmessungen, aber der Raum inerhalb der Abmessungen ist unendlich, so wie z.B. die Randlinie eines Mandelbrotfraktales unendlich lang ist, aber der Fraktal eine äußere Begrenzung hat.



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Was für fragen würden sich zwingend daraus ergeben ?
> Das etwa die Zukunft schon geschrieben ist und das unser freies handeln nur ein Illusion ist ?!



Wie du ja bereits geschrieben hast, würde bei jeder entscheidung (sowohl mikroskopisch und makroskopisch) eine alternative Realität entstehen, und da eventuell ja sowieso schon von vorneherein die unendliche Anzahl von alternativen Realtitäten existieren könnte, und diese wiederum je eine unendliche Anzahl an alternativen Realitäten hervorbringen usw.: dürfte so gut wie jede mögliche (und unmögliche) Kombination der entscheidungen abgedeckt werden....
Wobei hier wieder das Problem mit der Unendlichkeit auftritt; eigentlich müsste jede Möglichkeit existieren, aber was ist mit der Möglichkeit, das eine Möglichkeit nicht existiert? Die wahrscheinlichkeit, das alle Möglichkeiten existieren müsste 1 sein, ich denke aber, das unendlich weig kleiner als 1 ist, eben wegen der Möglichkeit, das 1 Möglichkeit nicht existiert.. (hmm, ganz schöne oft das Wort Möglichkeit)

Das Problem ist halt das man unendlich eigentlich nicht steigern kann:

Auf einer unendlichgroßen Fläche ist ein unendlich kleiner Punkt1. Auf dem Punkt1 wiederum ist wieder ein unendlichkleiner Punkt2. Wie groß ist der Punkt2 auf dem Punkt1 in Bezug auf die Fläche? -unendlich kleiner... obwohl Punkt 1 ebenfalls schon unendlich kleiner als die Fläche ist, aber Punkt 2 ja unendlich kleiner als Punkt 1 ist...

Noch ein Beispiel:

Ein  Fraktal (Fraktal  Wikipedia) mit unendlich vielen Interationen besitzt unendlich viele selbstähliche Strukturen in sich. Nun kann aber der "Grundfraktal" ja schon unendlich oft in verschiedenen Farben vorkommen.
Wie viele Selbstähnliche Strukturen gibt es nun?
eigentlich ja mehr wie in einem einzigen Fraktal, da diese ja aber schon unendlich sind......



px2 schrieb:


> ....wenn wir uns eine frage stellen würden auf die wir genausogut ja oder nein antworten kann und beides richtig ist



Das Problem trit häufiger auf, z.B. bei Licht: Welle oder Teilchen? - beides..... (gilt auch für Elektronen, weil die bei dem Versuch mit der Beugung an einem Spalt ebenfalls Interferenzmuster bilden, obwohl immer nur 1 Elektron hindurchdringt (durch den Spalt)....


----------



## px2 (30. Mai 2008)

das ist mir alles zu hoch ich komm da nicht mehr mit 

das alles macht meiner meinung überhaupt keinen sinn, ich meine zum beispiel die sache mit dem licht, wenn licht ein teilchen wär würden dann nicht überall "Lichtteilchen" herumliegen?


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Mai 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> achja eins noch wenn in nem "Quantenstromkreis" immer gleichzeitig der Strom in beide Richtungen läuft dann verschwindet doch automatisch das logisch ODER, oder hab ich da was  falsch verstsanden?
> 
> und nach außen hin würde sich dann ja so ein quant wieder neutral geben, oder?




Nein in diesem zustande befindet es sich in eine Überlagerung und erst wenn wir messen Entscheidet sich so zu sagen der Kreislauf ob es links herum oder Rechts herum fliehst. Das heist es fliehst in diesem zu stand gleichzeitig links und rechts!




@General Quicksilver


1. Nein das war das Doppel Spalt Experiment, da ging es sich um was anderes aber das Prinzip des aufgespaltenen Universum hat man da als erstes aufgegriffen!

2.Ja du hast recht Teilchen reisen erst durch die Zeit wenn sie in Wechsel Wirkung mit anderen Teichen stehen. 

Es gibt verschiedenen Modelle von unserem Universum von verschiedenen Physikern erstellt und das was du genannt hast ist einer von vielen.

3. Du mußt dir das so vorstellen, ich benutze jetzt das Gedanken Experiment von Schrödingers Katze! 

Du hast eine Kiste wo man nicht rein Gucken kann, da tuhst du eine Katze eine Waffe mit einen Geiger Zähler und ein Instabiles Atom rein. Sagen wir mal in der Nächsten Stunde ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit genau 50% groß das das Atom zerfällt. Wenn es zerfällt schlägt der Geiger Zähler aus und erschießt die Katze.  Wenn es nicht zerfällt bleibt die Katze am leben.

Innerhalb dieser Stunde befindet sich die Katze in ein Überlagerung zu stand, das heist sie ist weder Tot oder noch am Leben, erst wenn wir eine Messung vornehme sprich in die Kiste rein Gucken entscheidet sich ob die Katze lebt oder Tot ist.

Das hört sich komisch an aber das ist Logisch in der Quantenmechanik


----------



## px2 (31. Mai 2008)

und woher wollen wir wissen das es diesen überlagerungszustand überhaupt gibt wenn er sich bei einer messung sozusagen in luft auflöst


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Mai 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> und woher wollen wir wissen das es diesen überlagerungszustand überhaupt gibt wenn er sich bei einer messung sozusagen in luft auflöst




Er löst sich nicht in Luft auf.  Die Welt der Quanten kann man nicht mit der unsere vergleichen sie ist merkwürdig und um sie zu verstehen muß man neue Wörter erfinden und selbst dann bleiben Erklärungen Mathematisch Falsch.

Es hat sich ja auch um eine Absolute 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit gehandelt und das ist ja auch nur ein Gedanken Experiment.





Hier ist das noch viel besser Erklärt : Schrödingers Katze  Wikipedia


----------



## General Quicksilver (31. Mai 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> 3. Du mußt dir das so vorstellen, ich benutze jetzt das Gedanken Experiment von Schrödingers Katze!
> 
> Du hast eine Kiste wo man nicht rein Gucken kann, da tuhst du eine Katze eine Waffe mit einen Geiger Zähler und ein Instabiles Atom rein. Sagen wir mal in der Nächsten Stunde ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit genau 50% groß das das Atom zerfällt. Wenn es zerfällt schlägt der Geiger Zähler aus und erschießt die Katze.  Wenn es nicht zerfällt bleibt die Katze am leben.
> 
> ...



Dieses Gedankenexperiment ist mir bekannt, aber darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus.....

Aber um das Problem mal auf das Gerdankenexperiment zu beziehen:

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Zerfalls des Atomes beträgt innerhalb 1 Stunde 50%.
Nach 2 Stunden wäre sie also bei 75%. (Von den restlichen 50% wieder 50%) usw...
Nach n Stunden wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit aber immernoch kleiner als 100%, also sie nähert sich immer nur immer mehr 100% an, erreicht diese aber nie...
Nach unendlich vielen Stunden sollte sie aber 100% betragen, aber eigentlich auch wieder nicht, da eine Zahl n durch unendlich zwar 0 sein soll , aber unendlich mal 0 trotzdem 0 bleibt. Also ergibt sich hieraus, das eine Zahl n durch unendlich nicht 0 sein kann, weil die Umkehroperation nicht durchgeführt werden kann, also muss das Ergebnis von n/unendlich größer als 0 sein. Das Ergebnis ist zwar unendlich klein, aber größer als 0. 

Und hier liegt eben das Problem, nach welcher Zeit würde die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Zerfall 100% betragen? - Nach unendlich vielen Stunden, aber das führt wieder zu der paradoxen Feststellung, das das Ergebnis sich um einen unendlich kleinen Betrag von 100% unterscheidet.....
Wie müsste also die Antwort auf die Frage nach der Zeit für 100% lauten?


----------



## Brzeczek (1. Juni 2008)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ? 

Außerdem was nach der Stunde passiert oder davor ist uninteressant. 

Genau so wie bei der Erforschung/Erklärung des Universums was vor dem Uhrknall war.


Mann will ja das sich ein Überlagerung Zustand bildet......


Wo her willst du wissen das es nach 2 Stunden 75 % ist ? 


Du machst mich verrückt du hast da irgendwie ein denk Fehler  das ist für mich nicht ganz Schlüssig was du da Schreibst und warum fügst du da auf einmal unendlich hohe Werte ein ? Die kannst du sowieso nicht in der Mathematik benutzen, die müsste man vorher Remonieren wenn es gehen sollte.


----------



## General Quicksilver (1. Juni 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ?
> 
> Außerdem was nach der Stunde passiert oder davor ist uninteressant.
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Frage, was vor dem Urklnall war interessant, und es wäre eventuell von Bedeutung bei der Frage wegen der Entstehung des Universums, was ja im weiteren Sinne ja auch zur Erfoschung des Universums gehört.

Warum 75%? Das ist eine Annahme von mir wegen der Halbwertzeit. Du hast Recht, meine Überlegung ist eigentlich sinnlos, weil sie darauf hinausläuft, wann die Überlagerung von sebst kollabiert, weil nur noch 1 Zustand möglich wäre, was aber nicht passieren wird, weil dafür eine Zeitspanne erforderlich wäre, die nicht diffinierbar ist, weil selbst unendlich dafür nicht ausreicht....

Edit: Das Problem bezog sich im Ansatz eigentlich auf dei feiktive Reise in die Zukunft. Da ja möglicherweise bei jeder Entscheidung eine alternative Realität geschaffen wird, beschreibt die Fragestellung hinter dem Problem auch, die Problematik, ob wirklich alle Möglichkeiten bei einer unendlichen ANzahl von Parallelrealitäten zum Tragen kommen....

/Edit off

Um auf das Problem mit den ~0,7V Durchbruchsspannung bei einer Si-Diode nochmal zurückzukommen: Bei einem Silizium Metallübergang wie in einer Schottky-Diode liegt sie nur noch bei ~0,4V. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist aber der Spannugsabfall über einen MOSFET-Tranistor sowieso geringer, ich glaube bei so ~0,2V, was auch eher zu der Betriebsspannung von CPUS passenwürde, da ja auch mehrere Transistoren in Reihe geschalten sind....


----------



## DanielX (2. Juni 2008)

So wie ich gesehen habe gibt es bereits einen nur 1nm kleinen Transistor.

PCGH - Der weltweit kleinste Transistor besteht aus Kohlenstoff - 2008/04/quantum_dotgraphene.jpg


----------



## Rico-3000 (29. September 2008)

Wegen den verkleinerungen... Es von Intel eigentlich geplant noch mal eine verkleinerte version den C2D für 775 z.b. 45>40nm oder von 45>35nm raus zu bringen???


----------



## Fransen (29. September 2008)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> Wegen den verkleinerungen... Es von Intel eigentlich geplant noch mal eine verkleinerte version den C2D für 775 z.b. 45>40nm oder von 45>35nm raus zu bringen???



Nein, soweit ich informiert bin wird Intel für den 775 keine großen Neuerungen mehr bringen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. September 2008)

Für die C2Ds nimmer, aber die nächste verkleinerung ist auf 32nm bei dem Core i7!


----------



## Rico-3000 (29. September 2008)

Schade eigentlich... also um dann was kleineres zu habe müßte ich dann umsteigen... wenn wir schon mal dabei sind von dem gibts dann ja auch unterschiedliche Sockel oder??? Lasst euch zeit mit antworten ich muß jetzt zur arbeit... danke im Vorraus...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. September 2008)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich... also um dann was kleineres zu habe müßte ich dann umsteigen... wenn wir schon mal dabei sind von dem gibts dann ja auch unterschiedliche Sockel oder??? Lasst euch zeit mit antworten ich muß jetzt zur arbeit... danke im Vorraus...



Für den Core i7 gibts einen neuen sokel, also müsstes du umsteigen.
ich glaube sokel 1377 oder so ähnlich war das. Das problem ist dann ja auch noch das man durch den integrierten speichercontroller an die teuren DDR3 speicher gebunden wird


----------



## Fifadoc (29. September 2008)

Naja, der schritt von DDR2 auf DDR3 war absehbar. Neuer Speicher hat sich IMMER so durchgesetzt, dass erst übergangsboards kamen und dann kam eine neue Generation CPUs, die nur noch den neuen Speicher unterstützt hat.
Somit hatte ich fest damit gerechnet, dass die neuen CPUs nur noch DDR3 unterstützen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2008)

Der Witz ist, dass die neuen CPUs den Speicher zwingend vorschreiben, bislang hing alles am Chipsatz - so dass man Core2 Prozessoren mit DDR1, DDR2 oder DDR3 kombinieren kann.
Geht bei Intel in Zukunft nicht mehr, AMD hats ja schon länger abgeschafft.

Die nächste Verkleinerung steht bei Intel wohl erst in über einem Jahr an, bis dahin ist So775 im Einsteigerbereich angesiedelt. Wäre also höchstens noch ein Celeron denkbar, die bei alter Technologie bleiben.

Core i7 Sockel wird der LGA1366. Für die Mittelklasse kommt in knapp einem Jahr noch der LGA1066 (Namensgebung der CPUs noch unbekannt)


----------



## Railroadfighter (29. September 2008)

Na toll, gibts dann für jeden Sektor nen eigenen Sockel, stellt euch bloß mal vor vom einstieg auf high end aufzurüsten. So eine S*****!
Immer ein neues Board.
Ich persöhnlich find es aber schade, dass es keine fsb 400 cpus mehr in den meanstreamsektor geschafft haben, denn qx9770 kann sich doch nur intel selbst leisten (kleine übertreibung).....


----------



## Rico-3000 (29. September 2008)

Also jetzt muß ich doch mal ganz groß Danke sagen... Alle sind hier nett freundlich und hilfsbereit... wenn man was fragt bekommt man gute und hilfreiche antworten... und was viel wichtiger ist: Es kommt kein: man bist du BLÖDE steht doch alles da und da... ließ doch mal... Wirklich  sehr geil hier...  Weiter so... 

Edit: HIER nochmal was zu dem Thema...


----------



## potzblitz (29. September 2008)

28nm steht für das 1.Quartal 2010 bei dem Auftragsfertiger TSMC an und es soll in zwei verschiedene Version gefertigt werden und zwar soll die High-k-Metal-Gate-Technologie (HKMG) oder Siliziumoxinitrid (SiON) zum Einsatz kommen.

Siehe die ganze News


----------



## Rico-3000 (30. September 2008)

potzblitz schrieb:


> 28nm steht für das 1.Quartal 2010 bei dem Auftragsfertiger TSMC an und es soll in zwei verschiedene Version gefertigt werden und zwar soll die High-k-Metal-Gate-Technologie (HKMG) oder Siliziumoxinitrid (SiON) zum Einsatz kommen.
> 
> Siehe die ganze News



Den Artikel habe ich gestern auch gefunden... bin ja mal gespannt ob bisdahin ddr4 ram oder sowas am start ist...


----------



## Railroadfighter (1. Oktober 2008)

Und dann steht auf PCGH.de:
"Ernüchterung: Keine Leistungssteigerung durch gddr4"
Und im Preisvergleich:
4 GB Modul gddr4 5000: 500 €

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

Momentan haben wir 2 gewaltige Probleme:
a) *Die Spannung geht einfach nicht unter 0,8V bei Siliziumbasierten Halbleitern*
b) bis 22nm sind wir runter, danach wirds scho a bisserl pervers.

Wobei ich persönlich Punkt a) als gravierender erachte...
Auch die Leckströme werden ein immer größeres Problem bei Halbleitern...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2008)

Von a) habe ich noch nie was gehört und mir fällt auch kein Grund ein. Spannung braucht man nur, damit ein ausreichend starker Strom zum schalten weiterer Elemente fließt - selbst wenn bei 0,79999V gar nichts mehr fließen würde (was ich mir nicht erklären könnte), wäre das kein Problem. Schließlich geht es nur darum, den Stromfluß zu minimieren - niedrige Spannung ist nur Mittel zum Zweck.

Leckströme und Elektromigration sind da schon eher ein Thema... 
(Wobei ich mich frage, ob mit zwar schmaleren, kompakteren Strukturen, aber gleichbleibender Gatelänge nicht weiterhin Fortschritte möglich wären, ohne dass die Leckströme ins unendliche wachsen)

felt free


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

Beschäftige dich mal mit Silizumbasierten Halbleitern, hier ist 'ne einfache Diode zum Beispiel nicht verkehrt, unter 0,7V passiert da garnichts, erst ab 0,7V passiert hier was.


----------



## General Quicksilver (1. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Beschäftige dich mal mit Silizumbasierten Halbleitern, hier ist 'ne einfache Diode zum Beispiel nicht verkehrt, unter 0,7V passiert da garnichts, erst ab 0,7V passiert hier was.



JA, bei einem PN-Übergang, bei MOSFETs brauchst du nur 60mV oder so. Und unter 0,7 V passiert auch bein einer Diode was, es ist halt nur sehr sehr gering (habe da schon paar mal Messreiehen machen dürfen, ab ~0,5V ist da schon was nachzu weisen mit einem Multimeter (natürlich entsprechend empfindlich).

0,7 V ist die Flussspannung bei einem PN Übergang. FETs (Feld Effekt Transistoren) haben keinen PN-Übergang.

Bei Schottky-Dioden gehts übrigens mit einer Flussspannung von 0,2...0,3V los...


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

Silizium oder Germanium??


----------



## General Quicksilver (1. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Silizium oder Germanium??



Die 0,5V bei einer Siliziumdiode (aber der Strom liegt dann weit unter einem mA) und die 0,2V...0,3V Schottkydioden bestehen aus Siliziem und Metall. FETs bestehen in der Regel aus Silizium, MOSFETs (_metal oxide semiconductor field-effect transistor)_ (deren Substrat) besteht auch aus Silizium.


----------

